# New to ENT.



## daniel (Sep 25, 2008)

By just going of this. Is my selection of codes correct.

Endoscopic sinus surgery inlcluding left anterior ethmoidectomy and left maxillary antrostomy with removal of diseased mucosa and bilateral lasered turbinate reduction.



31254
21267. 59
21276. 59
30802. 59

Respectfully
Daniel, CPC


----------



## Diane Rozak (Sep 25, 2008)

*Cpc-h, Cpc-gi*

Correct Codes 

   31254-LT
   31267-LT
   30802


   You don't need to add the 59 modifier to any of these codes because
they are all in separate areas.  Plus I ran them threw Correct Code Check


----------



## daniel (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanxs a million.


----------



## sbenden719 (Sep 26, 2008)

just wondering what correct code check was?  and how to find it


----------



## braja002@yahoo.com (Dec 19, 2012)

*New to ent coding Please help*

Provider billed for DOS 11-28-12
99214-25 
31575-79 

and insurance denied saying 99214 is witin global period of 90days of procedure code 31588 done on 10-2-12.

I am thinking it should be billed as
99214-24
31575-79

is this correct?


----------

